# Possible to receive 189 invite after acceptance of 190?



## puppeye (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have recently received a 190 visa invite and wanted to ask if I accept this invite, will i still be eligible to receive a 189 invite? I mean will my acceptance of the 190 invite stop me from receiving a 189 invite?

I currently have 70 points with a non-pro rata occupation.

Please note that I have two separate EOIs for each visa subclass so my 190's invite did freeze my 189 EOI. 

I also understand that the application fees paid are non-refundable and am prepared to accept it. The reason is that I am turning 45 in early 2019 and dont want the risk of not getting any visa at all. 

Thank you very much. Your help and advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## puppeye (Mar 9, 2018)

Sorry, typo, "Please note that I have two separate EOIs for each visa subclass so my 190's invite *didnt *freeze my 189 EOI. "


----------



## Track69 (Feb 19, 2018)

I am following


----------



## haky4all (Nov 10, 2017)

I knew that you one acceptance does not stop the other as long as you ready to make the payment for both and lose one later because you can only follow through to the end with just one. .


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

If you have two separate EOIs, you still can receive 189 on the EOI that you do not receive invitation for 190.

For instance, you have EOI A and B.

You have already received an 190 invitation on EOI A.

You still have a chance to receive an 189 invitation on EOI B.

However, if you confirmed you are going to accept 190 which is almost equivalent to 189, you may want to consider to suspend your another EOI for others.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

puppeye said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have recently received a 190 visa invite and wanted to ask if I accept this invite, will i still be eligible to receive a 189 invite? I mean will my acceptance of the 190 invite stop me from receiving a 189 invite?
> 
> ...


If you have already received invite for 190 Visa, then go ahead and lodge the Visa. You will not be rejected the Visa unless you provide false documents or information.

Both 189 and 190 are essentially the same PR Visa and the Information\Documents required by both are same. The only difference is the requirement for Visa 190 State commitment. 

By lodging your 190 Visa and suspending EOI for Visa 189, you would be giving someone else a chance to get a 189 Visa Invite. 

If you think, 190 Visa can be rejected for some reason, then then it is guaranteed that your 189 Visa will can also be rejected for the same reason because both seek the same information and are assessed by the same team. If you are planning to apply for both Visa, its just a waste of money and effort, both for yourself and those involved in assessing your application. You cannot have both Visas active at the same time as well.


----------



## puppeye (Mar 9, 2018)

haky4all said:


> I knew that you one acceptance does not stop the other as long as you ready to make the payment for both and lose one later because you can only follow through to the end with just one. .


Thank you for your reply, haky4all. Can I ask whether your advice is based on your personal experience? Sorry if this offends you but the answer to this is very important to my plan. 

When you said "follow through to the end with just one", what exactly do u mean? You mean withdraw an application once i have an invite for 189? 

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## puppeye (Mar 9, 2018)

sawtinnmaung said:


> If you have two separate EOIs, you still can receive 189 on the EOI that you do not receive invitation for 190.
> 
> For instance, you have EOI A and B.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your post. I know that my 190's invite will not stop a 189 invite if i have two separate EOIs. My question is if i have accepted the 190 invitation and have paid the application fees, would this stop me from receiving a 189 invite? Once again, thanks for your help.


----------



## puppeye (Mar 9, 2018)

vincyf1 said:


> If you have already received invite for 190 Visa, then go ahead and lodge the Visa. You will not be rejected the Visa unless you provide false documents or information.
> 
> Both 189 and 190 are essentially the same PR Visa and the Information\Documents required by both are same. The only difference is the requirement for Visa 190 State commitment.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply.I am confident that my 190 application will go through as the the sponsoring state has already looked at all my documents and approved my nomination. My preference to 189 is due to the two year stay in the sponsoring state requirement for a 190 visa. I know a lot of people say it is just a moral obligation but still, i want to honour my commitment and therefore prefer a 189 visa.

My question is once i have accepted a 190 invitation and paid the application fees (i am prepared to let go of the fees), would my acceptance of the 190 invitation stop me from receiving a 189 invite before a visa grant. 

Once again, thank you for your help.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

puppeye said:


> Thanks for your reply.I am confident that my 190 application will go through as the the sponsoring state has already looked at all my documents and approved my nomination. My preference to 189 is due to the two year stay in the sponsoring state requirement for a 190 visa. I know a lot of people say it is just a moral obligation but still, i want to honour my commitment and therefore prefer a 189 visa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AFAIK, it should not. 
Do note this, If you happen to lodge Visa for both 190 and 189 - And then, your 189 gets granted first followed by 190 visa soon after, then your 189 will end up being voided as well. You can have only 1 PR visa active at anytime.


----------



## haky4all (Nov 10, 2017)

I have two of my friends that did similar. Follow through is as explained by Vincyf1. You can only have 1 PR at the end.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

puppeye said:


> Thank you for your post. I know that my 190's invite will not stop a 189 invite if i have two separate EOIs. My question is if i have accepted the 190 invitation and have paid the application fees, would this stop me from receiving a 189 invite? Once again, thanks for your help.


Ahh, now then I see what you are looking for.

Yes, you can lodge your visa application for 190 first. It will not stop you to receiving 189 invitation.

However, when you receive your 189 invitation, you need to lodge another 189 visa application.

After you have two visa applications concurrently, you need to be very careful. This is because the latest visa will always overwrite the previous one.

For instance, Let say! you had already been granted 190 visa, and then your 189 visa would have been granted. Then, you will have 189 visa only as it take over the previous 190.

However, how about this? Your 189 comes first! Then, you have to quickly withdraw 190 application before it has been granted. Otherwise, your 189 visa will be overwritten by 190 visa which comes last.

I hope you understand the above explanation. If not, please let me know. I will try to explain with another example.

Last but not least, having two concurrent visa application is legal. However, you need to handle well to avoid unnecessary overwrite issue.

All the best!


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Ahh, now then I see what you are looking for.
> 
> Yes, you can lodge your visa application for 190 first. It will not stop you to receiving 189 invitation.
> 
> ...


Hi How are you?

I just saw your signature. I want to ask you is your experience overseas or Australian? I want to apply for VIC 190 ICT SEC specialist but it says 3 years of work experience in this field is required. I have done my bachelors in Melbourne.


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

arslan1 said:


> Hi How are you?
> 
> I just saw your signature. I want to ask you is your experience overseas or Australian? I want to apply for VIC 190 ICT SEC specialist but it says 3 years of work experience in this field is required. I have done my bachelors in Melbourne.


Hi Arslan,

I am fine. I hope you are doing well too.

My work experience is overseas (Singapore). 3 years of experience can be from either Australia or overseas (other countries). Australia experience can contribute additional 5 points on top of your experience.

All the best!


----------



## balraj12 (Aug 12, 2018)

I am in the same situation, I paid visa fee for 190 now got the invitation for 189. I would like to go for that. 
Is there any possibility that I can get the refund for my 190?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

balraj12 said:


> I am in the same situation, I paid visa fee for 190 now got the invitation for 189. I would like to go for that.
> Is there any possibility that I can get the refund for my 190?


No, you can't get a refund due to applying for a different visa. If you've already applied for a 190 visa, there's no need to apply as well for a 189.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

balraj12 said:


> i am in the same situation, i paid visa fee for 190 now got the invitation for 189. I would like to go for that.
> Is there any possibility that i can get the refund for my 190?


no
you cant


----------

